# Piggy Back...



## Rex Smit (12/5/14)

Hi
This goes out to the guys that order from overseas Juice vendors.
If any one is going to order some juice from HHV or Nicoticket or anywhere else in the near future...
I would like to ask if i may piggy back on your order to get only 1 juice.

Please let me know...


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/5/14)

I ordered from HHV over a month ago and paid... still waiting... emailed them but no answer yet.


----------



## Rex Smit (12/5/14)

@Rob Fisher...thanks for the info, but you have already placed your order.
Dat no help me none...
But thanks for the heads up on the waiting period

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RezaD (12/5/14)

Well me Riaz and some others have discussed this previously but it was all Kaapies. The reason I have not pursued it is because I have already blown the budget to smithereens as I am already north of 3K for the past 5/6 weeks and I am still waiting for 3 shipments to land....

End of month/next month?


----------



## Riaz (12/5/14)

RezaD said:


> Well me Riaz and some others have discussed this previously but it was all Kaapies. The reason I have not pursued it is because I have already blown the budget to smithereens as I am already north of 3K for the past 5/6 weeks and I am still waiting for 3 shipments to land....
> 
> End of month/next month?



yes bru definitely, im in


----------

